# Hip flexor injury



## titmouse (May 24, 2014)

I have pulled the hip flexor and the hamstring on right leg. What would recommend in order to strengthen the hip flexor? I have already recovered from hamstring but hip flexor pain is still there.


----------



## Altitudes (May 24, 2014)

Most people don't need to strengthen the hip flexors.  They are usually over developed in most people, while the posterior chain is weak (glutes & hamstrings).  Leads to anterior pelvic tilt.


----------

